# ARF's music/loudness war



## Tudd (Jan 16, 2010)

ARF_the_fox said:
			
		

> So yeah. I have music. Wanna hear it? Well okay then.
> 
> http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/search/author/GrysonOC
> 
> Thats the stuff. Have fun? Let me hear your stuff too. Lets do this, yo.



To that I say...

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/105136


 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				needs mastering badly, i was hard pressed to find an instrument that wasent clipping.
after about 1:20 things were starting to seem to go off tempo a bit, but its hard to tell because that section is too busy in my opinion.  	 	 
Your response:

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				In your opinion. Not trying to be a dick, but I made it and it sounds good to me. 			 		 	 	 
You really musn't have ears.

Its called the loudness war, fight on the side of the oldschool mastering style where everything isn't brickwalled...

It _is_ good musically, just needs work on the mastering.

Ignoring you're all probably too "hardcore" to like Metallica's new album, who thinks it sounds like a giant turd?


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 17, 2010)

Dems is my OLD songs. The songs where i would say, "Hey, I like distortion! Lets distort this entire fucking thing!" And for all of the reason users out there, c'mon. Scream is fun as hell.  

THIS am them newins.


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 17, 2010)

PS:

Music is like a gateway into the self. The reason it feels like a wall of music is because I felt so strongly about the situation and just a few little drum sounds and synths wouldnt cut it. I needed a wall of sound to let it out. 

IRL, I have trouble getting emotional. It was just never my cup 'o tea. Music kind of lets me do that. 

So yes, there are reasons that it sounds the way it does:

1. Back in the day, I will admit, mastering wasnt my thing.

2. If I wanted to make it sound different, I would of. 

3. When I was making it, I was more concerned with getting all of that negativity out of me. People get so caught up in mastering and what effects people use and how they play and bla bla bla, but to me thats just all aesthetics that lead people away from what I feel makes a good song: expression of ones self.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 19, 2010)

Putting your soul into your music is what makes it good.

Checked out your new stuff, impressed!

I need to get back to my own work...


----------

